# mental and social desperation



## risingmoon

Buena noche. Estoy traduciendo un artículo sobre _mobbing_, titulado _Mobbing and Psychological Terror at Workplaces_, del Dr. Heinz Leymann. Para dar contexto, la frase se encuentra en este extracto de párrafo:

"(...) For this reason the problem, in principle, should be easier to solve if one can find suitable conflict-reducing forms of conciliation, as well as a humane and ethical approach toward dealing with those in a state of extreme mental and social desperation".

Mi primer esfuerzo quedó así:

"Por esta razón el problema, en principio, debería ser más fácil de resolver si pueden encontrarse formas apropiadas de conciliación que reduzcan el conflicto, así como un enfoque humano y ético para tratar con aquellos(as) que se encuentran en un estado de desesperación mental y social extrema".

Cuando el autor dice "el problema", se refiere a que se permite que el proceso de acoso psicológico inicie y se desarrolle, y en la medida que no es detenido gradualmente genera más consecuencias, cada vez más graves, en la salud, empleabilidad y relaciones del acosado, entre otras de diversa índole y magnitud. El conflicto avanza al punto de que se ve al acosado como la raíz del problema y se busca su expulsión. A lo largo del proceso, el acosado suele no encontrar apoyos dentro y fuera de la organización, y de ahí se deriva su desesperación.

Sin embargo, tengo cierto problema con esta frase, por lo siguiente:

1) Hasta donde he podido ver, no son expresiones clínicas, y mucho menos términos clínicos formales ("mental desperation" y "social desperation") sea en inglés o español. No obstante, no por ello deja de ser un lenguaje especializado.
2) Me parece que decir "desesperación psicológica/mental" es redundante, considerando además las definiciones de "desesperación" en español (véanse la del Diccionario Google [más apropiada, a mi parecer, que la de la RAE] y  Concepto de desesperación - Definición en DeConceptos.com)
3) Por otra parte, en una búsqueda simple, "desesperación social" se refiere más al descontento de una población respecto a su realidad en general (pobreza, violencia, etc.) y al desempeño de los gobiernos, los políticos, etc.
4) Estamos hablando de la desesperación que siente una persona acosada, a nivel individual porque ella misma no puede enfrentar y resolver el problema, y a nivel social porque no encuentra, fuera de sí, los apoyos necesarios y suficientes para el mismo fin.

Basado en tales argumentos y especialmente en el cuarto:

1) ¿Creen posible y razonable reinterpretar la frase para expresarla en español como sigue?: "(...) para tratar con aquellos(as) que se encuentran en un estado de desesperación extrema respecto a sus ámbitos individual y social", o bien

2) ¿La traducción original es aceptable para entender lo mismo?

Es todo. Desde este momento agradezco los comentarios y las sugerencias que puedan compartir para lograr la mejor solución posible.


----------



## Santander96

Hola Rising Moon.  
Creo que el inglés que se usa en dicho contexto talvez sea producto de una traducción de otro idioma, porque en realidad no suena muy "natural", por decirlo así.  Has hecho bien en tratar de hacer la traducción de forma natural como lo has hecho en tus proyectos anteriores.   

Yo quizá sugiera esto, si te sirva:  Por esta razón el problema, en principio, debería ser más fácil de resolver si se busque formas apropiadas de avenencia, las cuales reducen las posibilidades de conflictos, así como un enfoque humano y ético para tratar con aquellos(as) que se encuentran en un estado de desesperación mental y social extrema".

(Eso de "conflict-reducing forms of conciliation"... como que no cuadra mucho, aunque sí se entiende a fuerzas lo que significa... pero ... no cuadra mucho) 

Si no te gusta me sugerencia, no me voy a enojar.


----------



## risingmoon

Ja ja ja, gracias Santander96 por tu aportación. Sé que no te enojarías. Para empezar, tienes razón: el texto fue traducido del sueco al inglés, y yo lo estoy traduciendo de esa versión en inglés al español (no conozco el texto original en sueco).
Segundo: quizá te parezca extraño, pero el extracto que señalas no me pareció forzado y creo que se entiende muy bien en español (lo digo pensando no sólo en la traducción que hice, sino también en otros textos que he leído en español y en experiencias que he tenido en varios lugares de trabajo, etc.).
Tercero: quizá te parezca extraño, pero es precisamente la frase del hilo la que me parece poco natural, por las razones expuestas.
Aparte de otra sugerencia que desees hacer (¡siempre son bienvenidas!), creo que vale la pena esperar un poco más para ver otros comentarios y/o propuestas. Gracias otra vez.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Seré breve 
Diría *extrema frustración, psicológica y social *-o bien aludiría a una _*frustración psicosocial extrema*_, aunque tal vez el texto original quiera diferenciar ambas y no solo aludirlas. 

La idea original, tal y como describes perfectamente, alude al sentido de *frustración* de estos individuos. Por otro lado, hablar del *componente psicosocial (psicológico y social)* en este contexto sería la aproximación técnica que me parece más natural. Y de ahí la propuesta. ¡Saludos!


----------



## MiguelitOOO

En español se dice "ansiedad", no desesperación, dentro de este tema epecífico.


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias ChemaSaltasebes y MiguelitOOO por sus aportaciones. En orden inverso:

MiguelitOOO, ¿serías tan amable de proporcionar tu fuente? Tanto WR como otro sitio, por sólo mencionar un par de fuentes, contradicen lo que afirmas (véanse desperation - English-Spanish Dictionary - WordReference.com y desperation - Traducción al español - ejemplos inglés | Reverso Context). Quizá lo que tú revisaste arroje luz para resolver parte del hilo. Gracias de antemano.

ChemaSaltasebes, gracias por tu tiempo y esfuerzo. Me sigue haciendo ruido la opción que ofreces, porque sigo pensando que decir "frustración psicológica" es redundante (la frustración, entendida desde lo personal, desde lo individual, ya es inherentemente psicológica porque es un "Estado de _vacío o de anhelo insaciado _que surge cuando la persona se encuentra frente a un impulso, deseo u objetivo que no puede satisfacer" [Anaya (2010). _Diccionario de Psicología_. Bogotá : Ecoe Ediciones, pág. 126] - el énfasis es mío); además, desesperación (véanse las referencias que di) y frustración son muy distintos, no es posible intercambiarlos. Y por otra parte, ¿qué podemos entender por "frustración social/psicosocial"? El término "psicosocial" se refiere al estudio de la interacción, las relaciones del individuo con otros en sus diversos entornos sociales, como conjunto(s), y aquí _fundamentalmente estamos hablando de una experiencia individual_ que se manifiesta a nivel personal y social en los términos ya descritos... por lo cual no sé si es posible intercambiar psicológico y social con psicosocial, al menos en este contexto.

Estoy tratando de comprender y resolver, en verdad. ¿Y qué tal esta opción, matizando la primera que hice?:

"(...) estado de desesperación extrema a nivel individual y respecto a su entorno social". Y para reafirmar, podría poner como nota a pie el punto 4), también con un leve matiz al inicio: Se refiere a la desesperación que siente una persona acosada, a nivel individual porque ella misma no puede enfrentar y resolver el problema, y a nivel social porque no encuentra, fuera de sí, los apoyos necesarios y suficientes para el mismo fin.

¿Qué opinan? Gracias nuevamente por su tiempo.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Voy a ser breve:
En la literatura pseudocientífica aparece mucho la frase "desesperación mental".
En la literatura científica, nunca. Y en cambio aparece siempre la palabra "ansiedad".

Puedes comprobarlo por ti mismo haciendo una investigación al respecto.
Quisiera, pero no dispongo de tiempo en este momento para realizar la búsqueda nuevamente.

En inglés sí, ahi si aparece "desperate". En español no.

Saludos y bonito día.


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias por tus comentarios, MiguelitOOO, los tomaré en cuenta.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

risingmoon said:


> El conflicto avanza al punto de que se ve al acosado como la raíz del problema y se busca su expulsión. A lo largo del proceso, el acosado suele no encontrar apoyos dentro y fuera de la organización, y de ahí se deriva su desesperación.


Hola risingmoon,
Gracias a ti por tu interés y tu minucioso análisis.
Sobre tu opción, supongo que me pasa lo mismo que a ti con la mía, que me rechina un poco; necesitaría la nota con la explicación donde aclaras perfectamente, igual que hacías antes, el sentido del original (y me gusta más tu primera explicación, que cito, que la última, por los motivos que siguen).

La idea de frustración psicológica, y entiendo el por qué te suena redundante, es utilizada tal cual en diversos textos formales, tanto de ámbito psicológico como educativo, para aludir precisamente no a una frustración reactiva sin más sino a un estado mental que condiciona el actuar -y hasta el ser- de una persona. De ahí también que en mi propuesta trate de evitar esta redundancia sutil y no traduzca _state_ como estado sino como situación; una situación en la que el sujeto se encuentra sumido en un estado de frustración, en una (profunda, íntima) frustración psicológica -versus una frustración momentánea, pasajera, motivada únicamente por un anhelo no satisfecho; frustración psiológica con ese sentido de ser, mentalmente, frustrado; de sentir y percibir el mundo y a sí mismo a través o con el prisma de esa frustración, inevitablemente. No solo no consigue hacerse entender sino que se convierte en la pretendida causa del problema. Es el mundo al revés. La frustración psicológica trata de expresar esa idea de filtro mental que obliga ineluctablemente al sujeto a mirar a través suyo, distorsionando así todas sus percepciones y cogniciones.
Algunos ejemplos;


> Este modelo ha sido quizás el más comúnmente utilizado en la explicación del Maltrato Infantil. Su énfasis se centra en las características individuales de los sujetos que experimentan la violencia en sus familias, principalmente, en los aspectos característicos (tal como estructura de personalidad) de quién la ejerce. En este sentido, algunos de los factores considerados incluyen fenómenos tales como: instintos, impulsos biológicos innatos, frustración psicológica, trastornos psiquiátricos, factores neuropsicológicos, entre otros.  Google Académico
> 
> ... y el estigma social y la frustración psicológica que acompañan el fracaso en una tarea difícil Saberes puestos en juego en el proceso de trabajo: apropiación y resistencia | Perbellini | Miríada: Investigación en Ciencias Sociales
> 
> Empero, el fracaso laboral, escolar, o de cualquier índole lleva inevitablemente a la frustración psicológica. Google Académico


En cuanto a verse en una situación de frustración social, en este caso se alude nuevamente al origen de la frustración, relacionada con la insatisfacción producida por la falta absoluta de apoyo por parte de la comunidad y por la tergiversación de esa misma comunidad que acaba convirtiendo a la víctima en culpable. Esta expresión, así aislada, aunque creo resulta comprensible dado el contexto, me gusta menos por usarse habitualmente no en alusión a la causa sino al sujeto de la frustración (con el sentido de ser la sociedad la que se siente frustrada). Tal vez, si finalmente te interesa "frustración" aquí, podrías utilizar una expresión más explícita, aludiendo por ejemplo a una _frustración de causa social_.

Finalmente, en cuanto al concepto mismo de frustración para traducir _desperation_, evidentemente no estoy tratando de traducir la palabra en sí sino la idea que subyace a esta y que tus aclaraciones revelan como claramente -o eso pienso- relacionadas con esta idea de frustración.

Un saludo y un placer.

Ed.Add.
Por si te sirve, un ni-pa-ti ni-pa-mí;
... _de aquellos sumidos en un estado de extrema frustración, tanto personal como reactiva al contexto social._


----------



## risingmoon

Buena tarde. Gracias en verdad, ChemaSaltasebes, por tu dedicación a este hilo. Cualquiera puede ver el empeño que has puesto para argumentar y sustentar tu propuesta. Soy el primero en reconocerlo y en agradecértelo. Como traductor, estoy seguro de que entenderás que, respecto a la primera propuesta que haces en tu mensaje más reciente, me siento un poco entre la espada y la pared: por una parte, lo que dice el autor (en la versión de un traductor en quien confío), y por otra, la sustentada propuesta de un colega, pero que usa una palabra distinta que no es equivalente. No hay duda alguna: vivir un proceso de acoso psicológico genera incertidumbre, miedo, frustración, desesperación, enfermedades diversas e incluso puede conducir a la muerte; las consecuencias registradas por la literatura especializada para el individuo son múltiples en sus posibles expresiones, combinaciones y gravedad. Sin embargo, _el autor habla de desesperación_ (que, por los referentes ya mostrados, me parece perfectamente aceptable – no todo debe reducirse siempre a términos estrictamente clínicos), _no de frustración_.

Me parecen mucho más cercanas y certeras tus opciones dos y tres (ni-pa-ti ni-pa-mí, ja ja ja), y fusionándolas entre sí y con un poco de mis ingredientes, propongo lo siguiente:

(…) para tratar con aquellos(as) que se encuentran en un estado de desesperación extrema, tanto personal como causada por su entorno social.

Y entonces viene la nota a pie que ya mencioné: Se refiere a la desesperación que siente una persona acosada, a nivel personal porque ella misma no puede enfrentar y resolver el problema, y en relación con su entorno social porque no encuentra, fuera de sí, los apoyos necesarios y suficientes para el mismo fin (véanse las definiciones de desesperación en... ).

De hecho, la idea de desesperación causada por el entorno social está directamente relacionada con lo que más adelante el Dr. Leymann denominó _entorno traumático_.

Me parece una solución más que satisfactoria, que respeta las ideas del autor. Desde mi punto de vista está resuelto el hilo , y esto es gracias a tu apoyo ChemaSaltasebes. Recibe mi aprecio y respeto sinceros. Hasta pronto .


----------

